# I'm in a 70's rock mood



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm over here at work bored in my office and I'm in a 70's rock mood. Suggest some songs for me to listen to!!


so far I have this on my playlist...
Led Zeppelin – Black Dog
Led Zeppelin – Immigrant Song
Led Zeppelin – Kashmir
Led Zeppelin – Dazed And Confused
Led Zeppelin – In My Time Of Dying
Led Zeppelin – When The Levee Breaks
Led Zeppelin – Stairway To Heaven
Led Zeppelin – Misty Mountain Hop
Led Zeppelin – Moby ****
Led Zeppelin – Whole Lotta Love
Aerosmith – Dream On
Bad Company – Bad Company
Bad Company – All Right Now
Bad Company – Rock N Roll Fantasy
Blue Oyster Cult – Burnin’ For You
Blue Oyster Cult – Don’t Fear The Reaper
CCR – Born On The Bayou
Peter Frampton – Do You Feel Like I Do
And various Pink Floyd

What's some other good 70’s rock I can get?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont forget your Queen. LOL


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

It depends on what kind of 70's rock you want to listen to. You could go slower/ more mellow(Neil Young, Bob Dylan), harder(AC/DC, Ozzy Osbourne/ Black Sabbath), more bluesy(Eric Clapton, George Thorogood), classical(STYX), Brit(Beatles, The Who). Judging by your current list, I assume you like Led Zeppelin. The "How the West was Won" 3 disk set is amazing. It's songs from their live shows, so they weren't restricting the length of the songs to fit on a 45. Whole lotta love is about 20 minutes long, so is Mobyd*ck and dazed and confused.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Domo Arigoto Mr Roboto.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

OH! Mr. Roboto is funny! Who is that by anyways? And is that how it's spelled?


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

Mr. Roboto was done by styx in the 80's not the 70's.Like around '81-'82


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> It depends on what kind of 70's rock you want to listen to. You could go slower/ more mellow(Neil Young, Bob Dylan), harder(AC/DC, Ozzy Osbourne/ Black Sabbath), more bluesy(Eric Clapton, George Thorogood), classical(STYX), Brit(Beatles, The Who). Judging by your current list, I assume you like Led Zeppelin. The "How the West was Won" 3 disk set is amazing. It's songs from their live shows, so they weren't restricting the length of the songs to fit on a 45. Whole lotta love is about 20 minutes long, so is Mobyd*ck and dazed and confused.


Ahh, sorry for not specifying.You were right. I'm a Led Zeppelin fan.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

when i get bored i play back in black,foxy lady, wild thing,and smoke on the water. And some other stuff


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ramones Forever!


----------

